# Dying a hedgehog?



## Alesssandra1 (Jan 12, 2017)

I have only been able to find albino hedgehogs in my area... I was wondering if anyone knows if dying them with food coloring or something safe would irritate their skin.... obviously if it is gonna hurt the little guy I wouldn't do it. But just curious if that's okay?


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Dying a hedgehog is a big NO! I don't mean to sound harsh but why can't you love an albino for the way they are? They are still sweet creatures no matter the color. The dye will NEVER come out completely and can be harmful to the skin depending on the dye. Please do not do it for the sake of the hedgie.


----------



## Hammy (May 3, 2015)

Whoa, definitely not okay. Hedgehogs have sensitive skin and although food colouring is edible, I wouldn't do it. Most other dyes contain harsh chemicals that will definitely not be good, either. The idea of dying an animal for aesthetics is very ethically questionable. If you don't want an albino, then don't get one; don't alter another living being for something superfluous like that.

It made it on the news, how you shouldn't dye a hedgehog.


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

Dying a hedgehog is never okay. The dye could easily be dangerous and toxic for the hedgehog, as they are sensitive little animals. The process could also be traumatic for the hedgehog. Simply put, it's just cruel. Plus, why would you want to change their natural coloring? If you don't want an albino, then keep searching for a different (natural color). 

Dying an animal for aesthetic purposes is just crazy, in my opinion. You see the same thing with hermit crabs who have painted shells...they eat the dye/paint and often get very sick and pass away. Its dangerous and not how the animal/crustacean was created.


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

Why that would even cross your mind is hard to understand..

Give them a strawberry, you will soon enough have a PINK hedgehog.

My first hog was an albino strawberries/raspberries.. he would anoint with. 

Obviously they eventually need to be given a bath to wash it all off.


----------



## BronandLeslie (Jan 1, 2017)

Hmmm, I don't think your hedgehog would thank you. An albino hog will be just as wonderful as the other colours. And different!


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

Delfino <3 RIP xx


----------



## BronandLeslie (Jan 1, 2017)

MrJsk said:


> Delfino <3 RIP xx


Yes, just my point. How adorable!


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Why would you want to?

Albinos are lovely.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

If you want to dye your albino hedgehog, feed him raspberries. He'll turn himself pink.


----------

